# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Cat S60, waterproof smartphone with an integrated thermal camera, Caterpillar Inc., Peoria, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Contributors:

Caterpillar Inc.

Teledyne FLIR LLC

Home page - catphones.com/en_gb/cat-s60-smartphone.html

youtube.com/CatRuggedPhones

facebook.com/CatRuggedPhones

twitter.com/CatRuggedPhones

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cat S60 is the World’s First Smartphone with a Built-In Thermal Camera"

by Michael Zhang
February 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The first smartphone with a built-in thermal camera

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> Tom Warren takes a closer look at the world’s first smartphone with a built-in thermal camera.

----------

